# Craftsman GT5000 vs. Cub GT1554



## grasshopper (Feb 28, 2005)

OK, I've been lurking around this site for the last week using the great info to help make a tractor buying decision for our church. I started my search at Home Depot and Lowes, but quickly discovered that our needs would be better met by a garden tractor instead of a lawn/yard tractor. Our church has about 1 acre of land (primarily sloped) as well as a 1/4 acre parking lot that we'll have to blade 2-5 times a year in the Winter (2"-6" of snow). We want something that will last at least 10 years, but wanted to stay within a budget of around $2,500. After much research and forethought, I selected an '05 Craftsman GT5000, with 25HP Kohler V-twin, Hydro and 54" deck which I can get for $2,300. However, today I was in Tractor Supply and saw a Cub GT1545 tractor with similar features (27HP Kohler, Hydro and 54" deck) for $2,800. By the way, Sears had the additional advantage of financing me for 6 mo's same-as-cash whereas TSC probably cannot. So, my question is, which would be the better choice, and why? Thanks in advance for the advice.

P.S I'm posting this message in the Cub forum also so I can get their opinions too.


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grasshopper _
> *OK, I've been lurking around this site for the last week using the great info to help make a tractor buying decision for our church. I started my search at Home Depot and Lowes, but quickly discovered that our needs would be better met by a garden tractor instead of a lawn/yard tractor. Our church has about 1 acre of land (primarily sloped) as well as a 1/4 acre parking lot that we'll have to blade 2-5 times a year in the Winter (2"-6" of snow). We want something that will last at least 10 years, but wanted to stay within a budget of around $2,500. After much research and forethought, I selected an '05 Craftsman GT5000, with 25HP Kohler V-twin, Hydro and 54" deck which I can get for $2,300. However, today I was in Tractor Supply and saw a Cub GT1545 tractor with similar features (27HP Kohler, Hydro and 54" deck) for $2,800. By the way, Sears had the additional advantage of financing me for 6 mo's same-as-cash whereas TSC probably cannot. So, my question is, which would be the better choice, and why? Thanks in advance for the advice.
> 
> P.S I'm posting this message in the Cub forum also so I can get their opinions too. *


I would be surprised if you couldn't get Sears to come off that price a little. I don't know if they have discounts for businesses or Churches, but it seems like they always have something going on. Talk to the manager and tell him your situation and that you looked at the Cubs also, but you want to see what he could do first. Haggling is free.


----------



## grasshopper (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion, however, I think we got a pretty good deal already. The normal price was $2,999, which was discounted to $2,500. Then they gave us an additional 10% off.

I haven't tried haggling with TSC yet, but I'll give it a shot tomorrow.


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

The Cub GT1554 has a very heavy Sunstrand hydrogear unit developed for this particular tractor,27hp KOhler Command, 54" deck with TIMKEN roller bearings.
The Cub SLT1554 has the same heavy duty Sunstrand as the other 1000 series machines (which is still an excellent transmission thats been in service many years) and slightly smaller tires. Check them out here. 

btw your local Cub dealer can give you the same price and 12 MONTHS same as cash,not to mention ,you should check out the LT2042- shaft drive for $2599 while your there. In my opinion better for your application . year Click on the financing page on the website.

on another note..............your church if its a registered non profit.....could qualify for Cub's non profit government sales program giving you a discounted price. This program is ONLY at your Cub dealer. This is a common mistake that churches make when buying equipment......not checking an independent dealer that can save the church money. All of our manufaturer's have nonprofit slaes programs.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I've consolidated these threads into one so everyone doesn't have to be jumping back and forth to get the full comparison.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm confused as to why wouldnt you consider the Cub 2500 series since you are in its price range? I posted complete pricing
for the Cub line, you can see for yourself how close the pricing is
but there is a significant difference between the two....advantage 2500 series IMO

Good luck either way


----------



## grasshopper (Feb 28, 2005)

Unfortunately, the 2500-series starts at about $3,000 and goes up from there. As I stated earlier, our budget limit is more in the neighborhood of $2,500. I'm not disputing that the 2500 models are better (read stronger built) units...but I'm only asking for opinions concerning the differences between the GT1554 and the GT5000. Differences such as frame and deck strength, hydro sturdiness, future parts availability, etc. On paper, the 5000 appears to have the edge in these areas, plus its less expensive. I would consider going to a 2000 series mower, but by doing so, I'm loosing 12" of cutting width which will mean more runtime on the engine and a somewhat longer cuting time. Plus, the extra width would make it more attractive if the church wanted to consider using the mower as a fund raising tool.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I second Neil's recommendation on the GT1554, but I's see if some haggling can get the 2500 series down close to your budget.


----------

